

Twitter RSS - onosendai
http://www.twitter-rss.com/

======
bdz
The still working Twitter RSS:
[http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_n...](http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=username)

~~~
donretag
I do not use Twitter, but I subscribe to handful of Twitter handle via RSS
using the above method. Works like a charm.

~~~
Encosia
I believe the official RSS feeds (along with all other unauthenticated
endpoints) are going away imminently.

------
anu_gupta
Wonder how long before this is blocked by Twitter. Probably not very.

------
Bjoern
Thanks for pushing out such a site, really interesting and useful.

Couple of things,

\- Seems you are violating their TOS <https://twitter.com/logo#naming>

> In March 2013 Twitter will shut down the RSS feed - that's > a fact! - and
> reason why we created this free RSS service.

\- As of April 13 (today), it seems RSS is still working on the Twitter API,
[https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_...](https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=brennhak)

\- Finding something on Twitter and RSS/ATOM shutdown despite searching for
some time yielded nothing.

~~~
evunveot
They started doing "blackout tests" [1] last month and are switching it off
completely on May 7 [2]. (The public RSS feeds are a part of API v1.)

[1] <https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-retirement-update> [2]
<https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-retirement-final-dates>

~~~
Bjoern
Thanks for the links! Very sad to see the ongoing destruction of the openness
and usefulness of Twitter.

------
clamstar
<https://twitter.com/logo#naming>

------
shurcooL
I've recently started using Twitter's own rss for Hacker News Top 150, it's
very convenient.

Shameless plug: if you'd like to see all the people you follow with their
single latest tweet, try my little experiment:

<http://shurcool.github.io/latest-tweets>

It works for public lists too, just write username/list. The more yellow the
tweet, the more recent it is.

~~~
scholia
Tried your _shurcool_ link and the results are interesting and useful, so
thanks for that. I picked up links I had missed.

However, it only shows about a hundred results (guess) and I have over 20,000
followers. Also, some entries are just the name, with no actual tweet.

~~~
shurcooL
Thanks.

Just to clarify, it shows your followees, as in the people you follow.

It currently shows up to 100 followees because I use a single twitter API
call. Some of the tweets being empty is probably because that call is
deprecated (and would have to be replaced by two calls). Given their whole API
version 1 is now deprecated, replaced with auth-requiring 1.1 that would break
the simplicity of the current app, I didn't spend too much effort on polishing
it.

However, feel free to open an issue, if enough people +1 it, I'll try to fix
it sometime. :)

------
pixelbeat
This gives RSS for a particular users' public tweets.

I'd love a service to provide an RSS feed of my timeline (would require giving
auth of course)

~~~
kmfrk
The API for your timeline only goes so many tweets back, though. I think it's
3xxx tweets or thereabouts.

~~~
duggan
Could always use the "download an archive of my tweets" thing as an optional
way to backfill.

~~~
kmfrk
But is it possible to expose an API for your archive containing all your most
recent tweets?

It will scale in most instances, if people provide the first x,xxx tweets,
though.

------
mmahemoff
I was looking for such a thing tonight and ran across this AppScript trick
[http://www.crossbrowser.net/290/using-friendfeed-to-
automati...](http://www.crossbrowser.net/290/using-friendfeed-to-
automatically-twitter-your-new-blog-posts/)

It's less likely to be blocked by Twitter because you have to register and use
your own client ID. I couldn't get it to work for some reason, though.

I was installing because there are a ton of tools that rely on Twitter RSS,
e.g. to auto-post to Facebook and the like. Those are broken now.

------
vgoklani
They will block you for using "twitter" in the url. They own the trademark, so
the name needs to be changed.... and yes, they will most definitely cancel
your keys! But I like your idea! It's very cool.

------
wyclif
Better English version of your pitch line: "Get the latest tweets from your
fave users in RSS."

The way it's written now is a bit awkward in English, and I can tell a native
English speaker didn't write it.

------
nahname
You should probably checkout <http://getprismatic.com/> if you want to try
aggregating twitter content from your feed.

------
jalada
Perfect! This will go well with our River of News RSS reader we launched
yesterday: <http://rivered.io>

------
crabasa
This is probably an older site, given that they list Google Reader as one of
the options for consuming their RSS.

